# Forced tags and tag blocker



## Zaelfoxxie (Aug 10, 2011)

something i would like to see in the new furaffinity layout would be Forced tags (Meaning you have to at least have 5 tags on the any new submission) And then a option for single users to block specific tags because not every one puts up warning thumbnails for all the stuff that someone would not like to see like vore, death, scat, ect.  

Im just kinda tired of burning my retinas out every time i click on something that looks like a normal submission but turns out to be something i just dont want to see.


how can this not be a good idea!


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 10, 2011)

because folks will be bitching...


----------



## Zaelfoxxie (Aug 10, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> because folks will be bitching...




its FA they could pay you to be on the site and people would still bitch


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 10, 2011)

Zaelfoxxie said:


> its FA they could pay you to be on the site and people would still bitch


no I'm using Inkbunny as an example...some bitched when I told them to add a tag that they left out that would allow me to black list said work for not only myself but for others.


----------



## Accountability (Aug 10, 2011)

Zaelfoxxie said:


> something i would like to see in the new furaffinity layout would be Forced tags (Meaning you have to at least have 5 tags on the any new submission) And then a option for single users to block specific tags because not every one puts up warning thumbnails for all the stuff that someone would not like to see like vore, death, scat, ect.
> 
> Im just kinda tired of burning my retinas out every time i click on something that looks like a normal submission but turns out to be something i just dont want to see.
> 
> ...





			
				Dragoneer. November 5th said:
			
		

> In the near future we will implement a series of filters to allow people to block and exclude art of all content types, giving them better control of how they use the Fur Affinity service



This idea was also proposed for Ferrox, but that project died. More recently the idea of tags and content filtering has been shot down because apparently FA as it exists now can not support it. While it is an often-requested feature, I wouldn't hold my breath on it appearing anytime soon.


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 10, 2011)

We could have it to where other users can apply tags to images with unlabelled content.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 11, 2011)

It would be a good idea. I mean both Inkbunny and SoFurry have that feature and have for quite a while. I suppose we'll just have to wait for the FA upgrade. That's meant to happen in 2006. Oh no, that was when Ferrox was started. But they did start other upgrade plans in 2007... Since IB was built since then and SoFurry has upgraded it's whole code twice, FA must be close to a breakthrough. Of course since the last FA upgrade date was 21 May 2011 you should probably realise that it's never going to happen.



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Today, we're announcing the Version 3.0 of FA, which we will be  launching at FA United 4 this Summer. We've got a date (May 21st), and  we're going to be pulling in new coders, new talent and a wealth of  resources to pull the site to modern standards.





			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I figured I'd stop in to give you all an update on things: We're still  working on our Summer Update, but at this point we're behind schedule.  We know - not a huge surprise, right?
> 
> [Blah blah blah removed]
> 
> ...



Let's see how September goes.


----------



## Grandpriest (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd like to see a system similar to Ink Bunny with the keywords, but it would most likely not work because people still wouldn't do what they need to do and slither their way around it.


----------



## winwalk (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes I like !!


----------



## Bogrim (Aug 19, 2011)

On Y-gallery, I was forced to add the "anthromorphic" tag to a submission of Venom (from Spiderman) because of his monster teeth. People filtered anthromorphic because they didn't want to see furries, so people asked me if I had removed my Venom submission because of the tag that the moderators forced on me. I feel tags are a hassle because people will always be super sensitive about how things should be tagged and it's bothersome to moderate.


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 20, 2011)

Instead of adding a forced tag system, a filter that cuts out submissions without tags would work well on quality control.
Secondly, predefined tags need to be used instead of user-defined ones. Having the tags "This is crazy ass shit" has long been unfunny and very misleading.
At least 1 predefined tag must be added to the submission.
Tags found improper or lacking for a submission should be reported by those who views said material and the moderation should be able to not only remove but place additional tags.

@Bogrim. "Furry" and "anthropomorphism" are 2 completely different things. Furries come in all shapes and sizes, anthropomorphism is _ANYTHING_ possessing a dominance in human-like characteristics. Furries may be a sub-category of anthropomorphism, but it's not the other way around. Venom therefore would certainly fit the title of anthropomorphism while not being a furry.


----------

